# 10% Off!!



## mr.universe (Apr 29, 2005)

It's the end of the month and from now until the end of the weekend use the promotion code "thanks"  to receive an additional 10% off of our already low prices while our spring promotion is still running!  Thanks for all your support from all of here at www.universalkits.com.


----------

